# Walnut Dash



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Last year I found a web address for a company (I think it was called 'dash enhancements') that did those stick on walnut dash trims, the address proved to be a dead link. I found another supplier who I telephoned and they said they would send me their brochure, it never turned up (And I've lost their details :roll: ).

Has anybody had any experience with these products or does anyone know of a company that supplies them?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Cant say I have seen their ads recently, used to be in the club mags and 3m. 
You may well see the kits at one of the shows. Unsure of your van but last year I saw some at
the A-S Club and Company Rally on a stall so the manufacturers may be of help - dunno
I know a chap who bought a sheet of the stuff and made his own, very nice they were too


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dodger, I'll keep my eye out at the shows this year.

I think the 'Blue Peter' sticky back plastic idea would be fatefull in my hands :lol: . The ones I'd seen were pre formed for specific vehicles (Mine's a Peugeot Boxer).


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The ones I have seen were the Boxer Versions (not current models)


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

I know Reimo do them ( http://www.reimo.co.uk/index.htm ) but don't bother emailing or faxing either of their UK branches as they won't answer (so I found). Another company who do them is Parma Industries in Suffolk Tel. 01728 833899, in another of their adverts hey have a free phone 0800 619 2899. Just tried a search to see if they have a web presence, but nothing

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve, thanks for that, Parma don't have a web site but they are going to send a catalogue, so we'll see if it's third time lucky :lol:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Dash Enhancements are alive and well, lost the address tho. Try ebay. My new shape Boxer has a kit.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

They do show a boxer/Ducato dash in their advert 
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## 90473 (May 1, 2005)

Check this link. They're exhibiting at the National Show.

http://www.warnersgroup.co.uk/exhibitions/peterboro/exhibitors.asp

Ken


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yet another link to try

http://www.caressentials.co.uk/dashboard_pages/Peugeot/PEUGEOT_BOXER_EUR103.htm

Jim


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

scotjimland said:


> Yet another link to try
> 
> http://www.caressentials.co.uk/dashboard_pages/Peugeot/PEUGEOT_BOXER_EUR103.htm
> 
> That's not the new model tho :roll:


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

............................Well that's three Companies that were going to send a catalogue (Parma being the latest), still none, never mind will have a look at the Peterborough show.

Why do some Companies pay for advertising then don't follow up leads?


----------

